# Lacing an Alfine 8 wheel?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

So, I'm getting ready to build my A8 into a wheel. I've built wheels before, so no real fears there, but it's been several years (decades?). Found an online calculator for spoke length, but seem to recall that we used to use spokes a bit shorter than what the calculators said way back when.

Any advise here? Lacing it to a 26" non-fat rim...an old WTB Speedmaster double wall/box deal.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

I would suggest using DT Alpine spokes (2.34mm head which better fits the spoke holes), 2 cross and Sapim Polax nipples to help reduce the nipple angles.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I would 2x cross and use either 2.0 straight gauge or 2.0/1.8 butted spokes, the DT Alpines are a waste of money, if your motor is that powerful you'll rip an IGH to shreds.

I use freespoke and round up to the nearest available size:
Freespoke


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

I have just built an Alfine 8 wheel using a Bontrager Ranger rim (it had a no name single speed hub). I used Halo ED Plain Gauge Spokes 14g Black with Nipples. It is recommended that you use 2x cross with the Shimano hub. It's performing well. I used Spoke length calculator for wheel building for the calculations. For dimensions go to Shimano Alfine SG-S500 (8-spd) 135mm Rear hub dimensions | Freespoke | Freespoke . The A11 has the same dimensions as does the latest A8 (Alfine SG-S700 8)


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Pursuiter you are correct Alpines will not make the wheel any stronger. Like I said the only reason I suggest them is that the 2.34mm head better fits the spoke holes which are 2.9mm on an alfine, as opposed to 2.5 on my other shimano hubs. For me the difference in price over 32 spokes was ~$3.50. It is a minor point & I wouldn't get too carried away about it either way.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

find_bruce said:


> I would suggest using DT Alpine spokes (2.34mm head which better fits the spoke holes), 2 cross and Sapim Polax nipples to help reduce the nipple angles.


2X, hadn't thought about that. Thanks for the suggestion.



lesoudeur said:


> I have just built an Alfine 8 wheel using a Bontrager Ranger rim (it had a no name single speed hub). I used Halo ED Plain Gauge Spokes 14g Black with Nipples. It is recommended that you use 2x cross with the Shimano hub. It's performing well. I used Spoke length calculator for wheel building for the calculations. For dimensions go to Shimano Alfine SG-S500 (8-spd) 135mm Rear hub dimensions | Freespoke | Freespoke . The A11 has the same dimensions as does the latest A8 (Alfine SG-S700 8)


What spoke length did you end up using?



pursuiter said:


> I use freespoke and round up to the nearest available size:
> Freespoke


Round up? Last wheel I built the guy at the LBS doing the calculation went with 2mm shorter?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

_CJ said:


> Round up? Last wheel I built the guy at the LBS doing the calculation went with 2mm shorter?


I've built about 50 wheels using freespoke. I use the manufacturer's ERD measurement, measure the hub myself and I always round up to the nearest next size. When I do that, the spokes end up just at the nipple slot or slightly longer. I did have to file the drive side spokes slightly on my clownshoe wheel, maybe 2 threads worth. Most rims these days are hollow, slight long spokes are fine and it's always better to have full nipple penetration.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

_CJ said:


> What spoke length did you end up using?


Calculations came to 270.5 and 271.5 (29" rims) so I rounded them up to 272mm (a more common size)


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I would have bought 271mm and 272mm but I'm OCD, it's not necessary with double wall rims.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

I normally do the same rounding up to the next number. It end up a bit longer by 0.5-1mm at times and its Ok for double wall rims. For single wall rim like my margelite, I do the opposite to avoid extra spoke sticking out of the nipple that may puncture my tubes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Ended up using Spoke Calculator for bicycle wheels | Prowheelbuilder.com

It said 240.5 drive and 241.5 non-drive, so I ordered up a set of 241mm 14G black spokes with silver nipples. The hub is silver, so it might look alright. We'll see how it laces up.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. The wheel went together without a hitch.

Photos and more detail here --> http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/new-build-alfine-belt-26er-911058.html#post11948065


----------

